# Eclipse: Verfügbaren Platz eines Laufwerks ermitteln



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2006)

Hallo!


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.File;

import org.eclipse.update.configuration.LocalSystemInfo;

/**
 * @author Tom
 * 
 */
public class FreeDiskspaceExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.println(LocalSystemInfo.getFreeSpace(new File("C:")));
    }

}
```
Damit dies funktioniert muss:
org.eclipse.osgi_3.1.1.jar
org.eclipse.update.core_3.1.1.jar
im Classpath liegen. Zusaetzlich muss die update.dll aus org.eclipse.update.core.win32_3.1.0.jar
im java.library.path liegen.

Mit dieser Klasse kann man über die Methode LocalSystemInfo.getVolumes() auch alle Verfügbaren Laufwerke auflisten.

Gruß Tom


----------



## DerKleineVomSee (2. März 2006)

Geht aber auch anders:


```
File f = new File("/home");
        long freespace = f.getFreeSpace();
        //Gibt den freien Speichplatz dieser Partition zurück
```


Zusätzlich gibt es jetzt noch die Funktionen:
getUsableSpace();
getTotalSpace();

Das einzigzte was dazu benötigt wird ist Java1.6beta. Dies kann unter folgenden Link heruntergeladen werden.
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2006)

Hallo!

Das sich bei Mustang einiges in Sachen File-Handling getan hat hab ich ja auch schon mal erwähnt ;-)
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/234752-schreibschutz-entfernen.html?highlight=schreibschutz
Leider wirds noch mindestens bis zum Ende dieses Jahres dauern bis eine final Release von Mustang ansteht...

Gruß Tom


----------

